# New Pancake Lenses



## compupix (Sep 22, 2012)

For which focal lengths might Canon pancake lenses be possible in the future. I haven't seen any rumors of any.
I think the 40mm pancake would make a great lens to use for stereoscopic landscape photography. I'm lusting for it and I don't even have a second body... yet. (Yes, I know you can shoot two shots with the same camera by just moving a little bit to the side. But if water or something else moves, then two bodies is the way to go.)
So, what focal lengths can be pancaked?


----------



## Aaron78 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mmmmmm, pancakes....


----------



## brad-man (Sep 22, 2012)

Aaron78 said:


> Mmmmmm, pancakes....


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pancakes are usually 20-40mm but I have seen them as low as a 12.5 and as high as a 70.


----------



## compupix (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Crasher8.
I just eBay-ed "pancake lens" and found the following: 
28mm Industar-69 f2.8
40mm Olympus Zuiko OM f/2
45mm Nikkor f/2.8
50mm Nikkor f./1.8 AiS
50mm Industar f3.5
Skink Pinhole Pancake Kits


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

Unless we get a 28mm pancake, 40mm is about it. I really don't expect a new one soon.


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Unless we get a 28mm pancake, 40mm is about it. I really don't expect a new one soon.


me neither. I think it's more a gimmick anyhow


----------



## PCPhil (Sep 23, 2012)

It's not a gimmick for me. Picture quality is superb and my 5D2 is very compact and light. Also when shooting in the street it is much less intrusive.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Unless we get a 28mm pancake, 40mm is about it. I really don't expect a new one soon.



Check the new Voigtländer 

Not quite a pancake, but really almost there.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, Canon should make more pancakes.
Consider how good they managed to make the 40mm at that price and the IQ is just superb…
They really should make more..at least aother 1 or 2…at 17mm and 24mm maybe?


----------



## M249 (Sep 23, 2012)

EF-S 27mm f/2.8 would be nice.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm curious to wonder just how fast Canon might be able to make a pancake. Is 1.8 out of the question for say, a 24?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Yes, Canon should make more pancakes.
> Consider how good they managed to make the 40mm at that price and the IQ is just superb…
> They really should make more..at least aother 1 or 2…at 17mm and 24mm maybe?



+1...I'll take one at 16 or 17mm f1.4 to 2.0, perfect for travel. I'm currently in Hong Kong for business trip, I have 5d III + 24-70mm II paired up - so far, they like beauty and the beast 

I do miss my 16-35 II


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't forget that Pentax have a 21mm pancake. It's made for the K-mount, so 45mm flange distance, but it only covers APS-C, so maybe that's how they got a wide-angle pancake to look so good (it's not as nice as the EF 40, but it's as good a wide-angle as you could expect in a pancake).

Seeing as we've already got 40mm, then 50mm and 35mm are probably out. 80mm makes a nice 'pancake' for 6x6 (well, my Biometar (Planar) is the size of a nifty fifty, but for MF that's pretty small). I doubt we'll see one for EF.
So 28mm is the next logical point, but it'll have to be f/3.5 (probably) to get it small, and besides, we've just got a new 28mm f/2.8 IS, if they make an f/2.8 nonIS pancake it'll kill a few sales of the IS. Ditto that for 24mm.
Unless of course it's an EF-S at 28-35mm, then FF users will still have to go for the IS?

And whether Canon can make a 21mm and still keep it 'pancake' and cover FF at the same time? Probably, but I don't think they'd try.


So my guesses: 90% probability the Shorty Forty is all we get. 7% for an EF-S 28mm. 1% chance each for a 21 or 24mm, and the last 1% is Canon surprise me.


----------

